# Vaping while pregnant:Good or Bad ?



## moolies86

So I'm facing a little bit of a problem,my sister is a smoker and is a few weeks pregnant,she is trying very hard not to smoke at all but has admitted to having 2 to 3 smokes on some days,so my question is,is it okay for me to suggest vaping as a alternative as long as she doesn't over do it and uses 0mg nic juice ?I smoked a pack a day for 10 years,and I've only been vaping for a few days but I haven't craved a stinky,not even once,and I'm only using 6mg juice,so if her will is strong enough should the 0 mg do the trick just to trick the mind ?Ideally I'd want her to stop everything completely for the sake of the baby's health,but if she's going to have a smoke here and there then I'd rather have her vaping here and there ?


----------



## blujeenz

Vaping is better than cigarettes*.*
0mg nic is not going to help and rather pointless, start at 3mg.
Bear in mind, all the harsh disease producing companion chemicals of cigarettes are not present with vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

blujeenz said:


> Vaping is better than cigarettes*.*
> 0mg nic is not going to help and rather pointless, start at 3mg.
> Bear in mind, all the harsh disease producing companion chemicals of cigarettes are not present with vaping.


I was just worried about her still getting nic in ?as for the vaping instead of smoking I totally agree with the other chemicals present in smoking,so would the 3mg nic be a healthy sacrifice ?


----------



## Andre

I am not a doctor and cannot give you any medical advice. With that disclaimer:- Seems research shows that nicotine in itself is in the same class as caffeine. Vaping is at least 95 % less harmful than smoking. For me it is a no brainer - for her and the baby it would be far better to vape than to smoke, even if at higher nicotine. Of course, best would be not smoking and not vaping, but we do not live in an ideal world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

My aunt smoked while pregnant, so did my uncle. All four kids are smokers since they were about sixteen. Born addicts imho

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moolies86

Thank you guys just wanted to get some outside views,I'd ideally want her to be completely clean,to me its a no brainer too,was just hoping someone had more experience on the matter,but I really appreciate your quick replies


----------



## Migs

Nicotine is the least of your problems, it is much safer, miles safer than smoking while pregnant im sure. I too suggest 3mg since that will help with cravings somewhat.


----------



## moolies86

Thanks @Migs I'm trying to see if I can't scrape together some cash so I can get her something,I recently got my gear and all ready payed for a trip to cpt  so I'm all tapped out atm,thinking i might just give her my gear atm and try keep strong til next month


----------



## Migs

The Joytech AIO is a very inexpensive pen like device, it really is great for a starter, has tightish draw for mouth to lung and a looser draw for a more restricted lung hit, whatever you fancy, a few shops sell em for only R350 - 400. Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moolies86

Migs said:


> The Joytech AIO is a very inexpensive pen like device, it really is great for a starter, has tightish draw for mouth to lung and a looser draw for a more restricted lung hit, whatever you fancy, a few shops sell em for only R350 - 400. Just a suggestion.


Yup that's what I'm thinking of giving her,its really worked for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Only problem is she is convinced that pen style devices don't work after trying one of her friends twisps lol but hopefully I can convince her with the aio


----------



## Migs

AIO is miles ahead of a twisp you tell her that  Goodluck and hope everything works out.


----------



## moolies86

Lol agreed and will do thanx @Migs

Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo

You consume more nic when you vape cos it doesn't end. Seriously reconsider. I suggest playing the guilt card with her. I did with my wife for sheesha. Really that kid deserves better its the least she can do. I honestly feel that way. You can pay for own mistake in your life but that kid doesnt deserve to be born an addict cos you didnt give them the choice. If you cant handle that reality you really should reconsider procreating.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Found this. Use it, don't use it...

http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/03/01/ask-the-expert-is-it-safe-to-vape-while-pregnant/
http://www.medicaldaily.com/pregnant-women-electronic-cigarettes-fetal-development-373512
http://blog.pregistry.com/how-safe-are-e-cigarettes-and-vaping-while-pregnant-not/
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...nant-puts-unborn-babies-at-risk-a6868276.html

From what I understand, it's all about the nicotine. Maybe vaping 0 nic would be the better option.

Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouder

I've seen what smoking while pregnant CAN do to an infant.... you don't want to see it....

I will also suggest rather to vape (or QUIT all together). The baby will have Nicotine cravings if she vapes nic.

Have to add that I am blessed that my wife does not smoke. The day we found out she was pregnant with our first born, I stopped smoking anywhere near the house or the car.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nick

Genuinely feel for you on this one.... we are all slaves to nicotine but with time we can cut back and eventually withdraw.. when a woman gets pregnant and she smokes it is a harsh reality that she has to give up smoking along with many other things that could harm the child Drink, soft cheese, coffee ect ect ect, the hard fact is she should not do either (vape or smoke)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

http://www.quit.org.au/about/freque...oking/faq-pregnancy-quitting-medications.html

I'm also on the thought train that is quit altogether. It seems that if she can't quit, nicotine replacement (and therefore vaping ONLY IN MY OPINION) is not considered too bad, but the effects of nicotine and pregnancy are relatively unknown compared to the work done on smoking and nicotine. For me, it would be a case of doing something for 9 months that could have adverse effects on my child for the rest of his / her life, so while it may be really difficult, it would be the best option to stop completely.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan

Now here is the conundrum because vaping has not been studied enough for long enough the correct answer is, we don't know and although the intentions in some of the posts are true and sincere I will rather let her seek proper medical advise.

If for example the damage caused to an unborn is by the nicotine then two or three cigarettes a day might in this case be better than vaping 10ml 3mg e liquid a day.

Again we don't know

What can/will happen with an accidental nic overdose (lovingly referred to as a Silver )

Again we don't know.

You see the pattern

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Thanks guys for your input,in hindsight it was a stupid question,at the end of the day I was just looking for a healthier alternative for her,that's why in the original post I said I would have suggested 0mg nic,at the end of the day I have told her a million times that it is bad and I want her to stop,if it was my wife that was pregnant I would be able to play the guild card more effectively, unfortunately I only see her once every few months and we don't really talk much on the phone,to me its a no brainer and would prefer her to not smoke or vape 

Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

Good job on being mindful man. I know _very _little about pregnancies etc and I hope it to keep that way for a good few years. On a slightly unrelated note, do remember a kid at school getting shit, which looking back was absolutely horrible, for this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetal_alcohol_spectrum_disorder

Poor kid was teased continuously. Looking back, my heart goes out to the guy. He found out about it eventually. He knew who caused it. He knew _what _caused it. 

Give your sister a dose of reality. Remind her that she has a few months of an incredible responsibility that will literally shape another human's life. I'm not saying nic is dangerous, I'm saying if it's effects aren't 100% known, why risk the next 75+ years of a person's life.

Best of luck, hope you managed to convince her.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Mike said:


> Good job on being mindful man. I know _very _little about pregnancies etc and I hope it to keep that way for a good few years. On a slightly unrelated note, do remember a kid at school getting shit, which looking back was absolutely horrible, for this
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetal_alcohol_spectrum_disorder
> 
> Poor kid was teased continuously. Looking back, my heart goes out to the guy. He found out about it eventually. He knew who caused it. He knew _what _caused it.
> 
> Give your sister a dose of reality. Remind her that she has a few months of an incredible responsibility that will literally shape another human's life. I'm not saying nic is dangerous, I'm saying if it's effects aren't 100% known, why risk the next 75+ years of a person's life.
> 
> Best of luck, hope you managed to convince her.


Thank you mike really appreciate it lol I'm in the same boat as you,dont want to know about it for atleast another few years,will do my best,at the end of the day i can only open her eyes too whqt cwn hwppen,rest is up to her


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

definitely not good, but possibly less bad. There have been studies on foetus development, and nicotine causing defects. Though its hard to know if thats actually because of nicotine, or genetic predispositions or other factors.

Theres a lot of conflicting science on it. Current thinking is that nicotine operates more as a stimulant along the lines of caffeine. In which case the risk it poses is minimal. But this notion is pretty new, more common are the studies linking it to defects, but most of those tests were carried out with tobacco smoke, so other compounds present in the smoke might be guilty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

moolies86 said:


> Only problem is she is convinced that pen style devices don't work after trying one of her friends twisps lol but hopefully I can convince her with the aio


Dude. Get her a MOD. Nothing shows concern like 200 watts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mike said:


> Good job on being mindful man. I know _very _little about pregnancies etc and I hope it to keep that way for a good few years. On a slightly unrelated note, do remember a kid at school getting shit, which looking back was absolutely horrible, for this
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetal_alcohol_spectrum_disorder
> 
> Poor kid was teased continuously. Looking back, my heart goes out to the guy. He found out about it eventually. He knew who caused it. He knew _what _caused it.
> 
> Give your sister a dose of reality. Remind her that she has a few months of an incredible responsibility that will literally shape another human's life. I'm not saying nic is dangerous, I'm saying if it's effects aren't 100% known, why risk the next 75+ years of a person's life.
> 
> Best of luck, hope you managed to convince her.


If you just suggested giving a lady a dose of reality... you sure dont like the guy you gave the advice to lmfao... when dis THAT ever turn out well eh?... lol


----------



## Soprono

BuzzGlo said:


> My aunt smoked while pregnant, so did my uncle. All four kids are smokers since they were about sixteen. Born addicts imho



Sorry but I find this bull. I think many use this as a excuse to have it "acceptable" to smoke at that age. This nonsense of you now smoking because your parents did is a poor excuse. Nicotine does not reside in the system for extended periods and using the classic "oh because my parents smoked" excuse is a poor choice of words.

I am in no way taking you out for saying this I just find it bad in terms of the parents control over this and willingness to prevent it from happening however its easiest to jump on the blame waggon.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Soprono said:


> Sorry but I find this bull. I think many use this as a excuse to have it "acceptable" to smoke at that age.


You find it is BS or years of medical research? I personally rely on the latter but thats just me.


----------



## Soprono

Lord Vetinari said:


> You find it is BS or years of medical research? I personally rely on the latter but thats just me.



One can endure rehab for harsher drugs but cannot resist nicotine? Research may show that the substance exists within you due to having smoking parents yes but you also have a will power, if you dont then shame.


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Arguing about nicotine addiction vs other drugs seems irrelevant on a forum where most of us don't have the willpower to resist nicotine.

Shame on me... Shame shame shame!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soprono

KimVapeDashian said:


> Arguing about nicotine addiction vs other drugs seems irrelevant on a forum where most of us don't have the willpower to resist nicotine.
> 
> Shame on me... Shame shame shame!



In no way arguing against Nicotine. Im on it myself would be pretty hypocritical

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ernest

I honestly don't know, but what about the trauma of withdrawal. If the baby experiences everything with the mother, even her emotions then the trauma of withdrawal will also be real.


----------



## moolies86

Sorry guys didn't mean to cause any disputes,at the end of the day I think we all agree that its ideal not to smoke or vape,but in situations where mothers cant stop(be it will power,lack of support etc etc),i think all of us would also agree that vaping a low nic juice occasionally would be better than having a smoke occasionally

Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

moolies86 said:


> Sorry guys didn't mean to cause any disputes,at the end of the day I think we all agree that its ideal not to smoke or vape,but in situations where mothers cant stop(be it will power,lack of support etc etc),i think all of us would also agree that vaping a low nic juice occasionally would be better than having a smoke occasionally
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk



I think that if someone is preggers, and about to bring a child into the world - they should not do either, for the love of their unborn. I dont agree that vaping is better than smoking, because there isn't enough evidence. My answer is - don't do either when pregnant.


----------



## Rodyka

Smoking during pregnancy is bad bad bad (http://blog.pregistry.com/smoking-during-pregnancy-effects-on-you-and-your-baby/) and vaping seems to be bad too (http://blog.pregistry.com/how-safe-are-e-cigarettes-and-vaping-while-pregnant-not/). I would stay away from the two. Cheers, Rodyka.


----------



## Silver

Rodyka said:


> Smoking during pregnancy is bad bad bad (http://blog.pregistry.com/smoking-during-pregnancy-effects-on-you-and-your-baby/) and vaping seems to be bad too (http://blog.pregistry.com/how-safe-are-e-cigarettes-and-vaping-while-pregnant-not/). I would stay away from the two. Cheers, Rodyka.



Welcome to the forum @Rodyka 
I see you are from far away 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-415#post-495737

By the way, those links you posted don't work on my side - are you sure they are the correct web addresses?


----------



## Rodyka

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Rodyka
> I see you are from far away
> When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-415#post-495737
> 
> By the way, those links you posted don't work on my side - are you sure they are the correct web addresses?





Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Rodyka
> I see you are from far away
> When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-415#post-495737
> 
> By the way, those links you posted don't work on my side - are you sure they are the correct web addresses?



Thank you for the welcome. I believe the links work, at least they open in my computer! Regards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

People must start realising that the physiology of individuals differ from one another so what applies to one might not necessarily apply to the other.

I might get woozy after three beers while my m8 can handle six, I might get seasick while another has no problems, I might have an allergic reaction to something while others don't ...... get the point?

Smoking is bad no matter what angle you're inspecting from but some individuals bodies can handle breaking down and processing toxic and waste products from external sources better than others.
The key is getting to know your body so that if you find yourself in a situation like being pregnant as a nicotine-dependant smoker then you yourself should be able to know/realise/figure out what needs to be done.

Of course the best alternative is to totally quit but when someone cannot then I would most certainly go for a gamble on a vape device. I would feel more at comfort knowing that I am using an alternative containing way less carcinogens.
As mentioned by @Andre ....... nicotine should be the least of her worries when it comes to the harmful components of cigarettes and cigarette smoke.

You can tell your sister that I am almost 100% sure that she smokes after the habit and/or throat hit. I had zero problems jumping from the nicotine level of Camel filters to a 3mg nic vape juice. Often I also vape 0mg so I was one of those that THOUGHT nicotine was my vice while it was actually the habit. 

I stopped smoking for my kids ......... maybe she should too.

Good luck with her decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

